# Wood filler



## Adam Fausch (Jun 8, 2015)

is there any true stainable wood filler? I try to hide my joinings but sometimes over a nail hole or something.


----------



## Tony (Jun 8, 2015)

Adam, the best thing I've found is to mix some sawdust with some of the sludge at the bottom of the stain can with some glue and pack that in. Not perfect, but the best I've found. For hairline cracks, etc. I push some glue in with a razor blade as a scraper then sand over it to get sawdust to mix in. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adam Fausch (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks. Fixing mistakes is when it would really be nice. It's usually a chore to get a crack or gouge to look nice.


----------

